
Over 60 spacecraft manufacturers producing satellites between 0.1 – 150kg - cosmosguru
https://blog.satsearch.co/2019-11-04-list-of-satellite-manufacturers
======
cosmosguru
This is only the list of satellite manufacturers. We also have companies like
Planet, Spire, etc., who are service providers who also produce their own
satellites.

Begs to ask the question, if we are in a massive bubble or if space is going
to be a highway with a lot of traffic!

